# El Nino forte está em desenvolvimento?



## david 6 (16 Mai 2014 às 11:55)

http://climatologiageografica.org/um-forte-el-nino-pode-estar-se-desenvolvendo/

será que vamos ter um El Nino como o de 1997? O inicio está com semelhanças ao desse ano, se for podiamos ter um verão animado, que acham?


----------



## Thomar (16 Mai 2014 às 12:01)

david 6 disse:


> http://climatologiageografica.org/um-forte-el-nino-pode-estar-se-desenvolvendo/
> 
> será que vamos ter um El Nino como o de 1997? O inicio está com semelhanças ao desse ano, se for podiamos ter um verão animado, que acham?



Quais seriam as consequências para Portugal de um El-niño forte?


----------



## david 6 (16 Mai 2014 às 12:17)

pelo que andei a ver, pode acontecer praticamente o oposto, como pode haver muito calor e seca ou como pode haver tempestades com chuvas torrenciais, mas os mais expert que falem do assunto


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Mai 2014 às 12:28)

Apesar de se saber que o El Niño influencia o clima de maneira global, em Portugal não há uma correlação significativa. Apenas nas regiões mais perto do fenómeno (América e Oceania) há uma ligação directa e evidente.

PS: Mas sempre seria um exercício interessante ir ver como foi o ano 1997 em Portugal e, caso se confirme o forte El Niño este ano, verificar se houve ou não semelhanças!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mai 2014 às 12:39)

O Outono de 1997 não foi nada simpático com Portugal, com a ciclogenese explosiva a varrer literalmente o Alentejo e onde deixou um rasto de destruição e mortes, Monchique teve a sua precipitação mais elevada num dia e de referir também a destruição e mortes nos Açores, em Ribeira Grande.

Não é nada boa a memória desse ano em Portugal.


----------



## james (26 Jun 2014 às 13:51)

Segundo uma noticia ' Tsf ' , o fenomeno  ' el  nino  '  esta em forte desenvolvimento , superior ao esperado , a agua do pacifico esta a aquecer a um ritmo superior aquilo que tinha sido previsto .  E que ate ao fim do ano podera afetar imensas regioes do planeta .

E para nos , o que estara reservado ?


----------



## Aurélio (26 Jun 2014 às 15:38)

james disse:


> Segundo uma noticia ' Tsf ' , o fenomeno  ' el  nino  '  esta em forte desenvolvimento , superior ao esperado , a agua do pacifico esta a aquecer a um ritmo superior aquilo que tinha sido previsto .  E que ate ao fim do ano podera afetar imensas regioes do planeta .
> 
> E para nos , o que estara reservado ?



Por acaso neste momento deverá até baixar quase para anomalia neutra até final do meio do Verão e depois então poderá (ou não) ter um forte desenvolvimento !
Seja como for creio que para se ver efeitos de uma temperatura por exemplo acima de anomalia superior a 1,5ºC, apenas passados uns 2 meses teremos os seus efeitos (falo a nivel global).
Neste momento está previsto que atinga o seu pico com anomalia na ordem dos 1,5ºC no final do ano !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jun 2014 às 15:48)

Thomar disse:


> Quais seriam as consequências para Portugal de um El-niño forte?



Ora aí está uma boa pergunta! Há algum entendido no forum que nos possa responder a esta questão pertinente?

Quais as consequências a ser verdade? Iremos ter um Inverno seco? Húmido? Temperado? Frio?



> Essa incerteza é ainda mais marcante quando se fala de efeitos em Portugal. "As previsões para a Europa Ocidental são muito difíceis, porque existem vários factores meteorológicos que definem o clima, nomeadamente a oscilação do Atlântico Norte e as correntes de jacto, dois fenómenos difíceis de prever". João Carlos Santos explica que, para a Europa, as previsões devem ser feitas apenas com dois a três meses de antecedência para que se aproximem o mais possível da realidade.
> 
> Isabel Trigo, do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, *fala de uma ligeira tendência para que, em anos de El Niño, a península Ibérica tenha um Outono e Inverno mais chuvosos e, por outro lado, o norte da Europa tenha mais frio. "Se olharmos para um todo, vemos que é essa a tendência, mas já aconteceram anos de El Niño com efeitos contrários. Não existem dois El Niño iguais nem com o mesmo impacto", acrescentou. *
> 
> ...



*Jornal i*


----------



## Aurélio (26 Jun 2014 às 15:58)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ora aí está uma boa pergunta! Há algum entendido no forum que nos possa responder a esta questão pertinente?
> 
> Quais as consequências a ser verdade? Iremos ter um Inverno seco? Húmido? Temperado? Frio?
> 
> ...



Aqui na Europa é muito difuso, e nunca existe (ou quase nunca) uma relação causa-efeito, por exemplo um ano de El Nino como 2009/2010 teve o comportamento habitual que é um Inverno mais rigoroso que o normal, mas também já tivemos anos em que o presenciado foi exactamente o contrário, uma grande seca.
Um El Nino forte e um ano normal, acho que ainda são menos prováveis, pois parece que tanto pode dar para uma grande seca ou um grande Inverno.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jun 2014 às 16:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Aqui na Europa é muito difuso, e nunca existe (ou quase nunca) uma relação causa-efeito, por exemplo um ano de El Nino como 2009/2010 teve o comportamento habitual que é um Inverno mais rigoroso que o normal, mas também já tivemos anos em que o presenciado foi exactamente o contrário, uma grande seca.
> Um El Nino forte e um ano normal, acho que ainda são menos prováveis, pois parece que tanto pode dar para uma grande seca ou um grande Inverno.



Obrigado pela resposta Aurélio! 

Era o que eu temia... com a sorte que temos... AA na certa!


----------



## Aurélio (26 Jun 2014 às 16:16)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta Aurélio!
> 
> Era o que eu temia... com a sorte que temos... AA na certa!



Pois mas o que eu não sei é se a altura em que temos o ou os picos maiores influencia o clima aqui na Europa !


----------



## camrov8 (26 Jun 2014 às 18:49)

o clima norte sul costuma ser separado o el niño atinge  mais a zona sul


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jun 2014 às 20:23)

Julgo que nos bastará considerar as variáveis do costume, as chamadas "conexões". O "el niño" concerteza será a um factor a ter em conta, mas que irá influenciar as ditas conexões, e depois sim podemos aferir alguma conclusão. Mas tenho a sensação que realmente em anos de el niño, ocorrem outonos chuvosos e invernos secos.


----------



## blade (27 Jun 2014 às 17:16)

Dizem que o el niño vai ser moderado mas aqui em portugal mal o devemos sentir.

*ONU alerta para risco de novo «El Niño» no mundo*


> A Organização das Nações Unidas avançou que a catástrofe «El Niño» pode acontecer antes do fim do ano. A organização vai mais longe e adiantou que há 60% de hipótese de tal ocorrer entre junho e agosto sendo que esta probabilidade aumenta para 75 a 80% de outubro a dezembro.
> 
> O efeito climatérico «El Niño» pode resultar em secas e inundações em determinadas regiões, o que provoca o aumento da temperatura global logo o aquecimento global é também afetado.
> 
> ...



Com el Niño as temperaturas do atlântico também aumentam?


----------



## camrov8 (27 Jun 2014 às 19:07)

blade disse:


> Dizem que o el niño vai ser moderado mas aqui em portugal mal o devemos sentir.
> 
> *ONU alerta para risco de novo «El Niño» no mundo*
> 
> ...



boas não o que acontece no pacifico não influencia a dinâmica do atlântico é completamente independente.  e o el niño pouco atinge o norte porque o clima tem o seu inicio no equador que cria uma fronteira


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jun 2014 às 20:40)

camrov8 disse:


> boas não o que acontece no pacifico não influencia a dinâmica do atlântico é completamente independente.  e o el niño pouco atinge o norte porque o clima tem o seu inicio no equador que cria uma fronteira



Errado, influencia influencia bastante o atlântico essencialmente o Atlântico tropical devido aos ventos que se geram nas zonas mais tropicais, existindo tendencialmente menos furacões.
Alterando as temperaturas do Pacifico, alteras as teleconexões, e alterando as teleconexões alteras o clima global, mas sim é verdade que os efeitos muito maiores sentem-se no Hemisférico Sul, essencialmente nas Américas, e na Austrália !


----------



## camrov8 (28 Jun 2014 às 12:58)

o mais forte acontece no Chile e Austrália quando o padrão térmico da água inverte ao largo do Chile a água aquece e muda os padrões climáticos e não só durante o el niño a uma quebra nas pescas na Austrália e o inverso a água arrefece


----------



## Aurélio (28 Jun 2014 às 21:28)

camrov8 disse:


> o mais forte acontece no Chile e Austrália quando o padrão térmico da água inverte ao largo do Chile a água aquece e muda os padrões climáticos e não só durante o el niño a uma quebra nas pescas na Austrália e o inverso a água arrefece



Não consigo ler a tua frase 

Escreveste 4 linhas sem uma única vírgula ou ponto final. Não consegui perceber o que querias dizer


----------



## camrov8 (28 Jun 2014 às 21:46)

o que quero dizer é que, o el niño atinge com mais força o Chile e a Austrália. Isto acontece, porque o mar ao largo do Chile aquece e traz mais humidade e chuva, mas dá cabo das pescas. Na Austrália é o oposto, a água na zona leste arrefece com todas as consequências que isso traz, que é exactamente o oposto do Chile. No resto do mundo a sua influencia é maior no sul. Nos estamos relativamente protegidos, o nosso clima vem do atlântico no qual esta inversão não acontece. Sofremos mais com o vortex polar


----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2015 às 00:54)

> *Model consensus indicates El Niño by winter 2015 *
> 
> The tropical Pacific Ocean remains in a neutral ENSO state, but all surveyed models suggest temperatures in the central tropical Pacific Ocean are likely to increase above El Niño thresholds by June 2015, with further warming by August.
> 
> ...



http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/ahead/model-summary.shtml#tabs=Pacific-Ocean



> The traditional El Nino tends to reduce the number of Atlantic hurricanes. But a form Georgia Tech scientists call El Nino Modoki can lead to more hurricanes than usual in the Atlantic Ocean. Modoki, from Japanese, refers to something that is "similar but different."





> It's not clear why this new form is occurring, said Peter J. Webster, a professor at Georgia Tech's School of Earth and Atmospheric Sciences and a co-author of a report on the finding in Friday's edition of the journal Science.
> 
> "It may be responding to some (climate) oscillation or it may be in response to global warming," Webster said in a telephone interview.



http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/story?id=7992490

É este ano que a Austrália chega aos 60 graus:

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-30271707

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...m-the-sky-during-a-heatwave-in-Australia.html


----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2015 às 18:06)

"Confidence continues to grow that this El Niño will be one of the stronger El Niños over the past 50 years," Anderson said. "El Niño typically reaches its peak during the December through February period."

"Latest long-term climate modeling is very aggressive in strengthening this El Niño to near-record levels," added AccuWeather Meteorologist Ben Noll.

"The strongest El Niño on record since the beginning of the 20th century occurred during 1997-98," continued Anderson.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/el-nino-to-be-one-of-strongest/50081969


----------



## hurricane (24 Jul 2015 às 16:35)

Tenho visto algumas notícias a dizer que este El Niño está de facto muito semelhante ao de 1997. Pelo menos ao nível das temperaturas oceânicas.

Li que os efeitos na Europa costumam ser de muito frio a Norte e húmido a Sul. O inverno de 2009/10 que foi dos mais frios e com mais neve na Europa correspondeu também ao El Niño desse ano. Se tivermos um El Nino ainda mais forte agora será que vamos ter uma inverno bem frio e com muita neve? Espero que sim


----------



## squidward (24 Jul 2015 às 19:06)

hurricane disse:


> Tenho visto algumas notícias a dizer que este El Niño está de facto muito semelhante ao de 1997. Pelo menos ao nível das temperaturas oceânicas.
> 
> Li que os efeitos na Europa costumam ser de muito frio a Norte e húmido a Sul. O inverno de 2009/10 que foi dos mais frios e com mais neve na Europa correspondeu também ao El Niño desse ano. *Se tivermos um El Nino ainda mais forte agora será que vamos ter uma inverno bem frio e com muita neve? Espero que sim *



Quem sabe, ainda por cima o próximo Inverno irão se completar 10 anos sobre o último nevão na zona de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo, seria no mínimo...coincidência.


----------



## Orion (13 Ago 2015 às 18:57)

The 2015 El Niño is now well-established and continues to strengthen. In the coming weeks, the central tropical Pacific Ocean (the NINO3.4 region) may exceed the peak values reached during the 2002 and 2009 El Niño events, but current anomalies remain well short of the 1982 and 1997 peaks. Note that peak values are normally recorded late in the year. Trade winds remain weakened and are likely to contribute to more warming of the tropical Pacific Ocean. Other indicators such as cloudiness near the Date Line, the Southern Oscillation Index, and sub-surface temperatures in the tropical Pacific Ocean remain typical of an established El Niño.

International climate models surveyed by the Bureau of Meteorology all indicate that El Niño will continue to strengthen, and persist into early 2016. Typically, El Niño peaks during the late austral spring or early summer, and weakens in the following year.

Próxima atualização no dia 18 de Agosto:

http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/enso/#tabs=Overview


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Ago 2015 às 20:56)

Orion disse:


> The 2015 El Niño is now well-established and continues to strengthen. In the coming weeks, the central tropical Pacific Ocean (the NINO3.4 region) may exceed the peak values reached during the 2002 and 2009 El Niño events, but current anomalies remain well short of the 1982 and 1997 peaks. Note that peak values are normally recorded late in the year. Trade winds remain weakened and are likely to contribute to more warming of the tropical Pacific Ocean. Other indicators such as cloudiness near the Date Line, the Southern Oscillation Index, and sub-surface temperatures in the tropical Pacific Ocean remain typical of an established El Niño.
> 
> International climate models surveyed by the Bureau of Meteorology all indicate that El Niño will continue to strengthen, and persist into early 2016. Typically, El Niño peaks during the late austral spring or early summer, and weakens in the following year.
> 
> ...



Na sequência das previsões do Bureau of Meteorology da Austrália que o Orion trouxe, o NOAA reforça este prognóstico: "em geral, existe uma probabilidade maior a 90% de que o El Niño continue até ao inverno de 2015-2016 e cerca de 85% de probabilidade que persista até ao início da primavera de 2016" e que "todas as médias dos diferentes modelos *prevêem um evento forte* com o seu pico no final do outono/início do inverno".

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/enso_advisory/ensodisc.pdf em inglês
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/enso_advisory/ensodisc_Sp.pdf em espanhol


----------



## Orion (14 Ago 2015 às 01:11)

http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/psd/map/clim/sst_olr/el_nino_anim.shtml






http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/MJO/enso.shtml


----------



## Orion (14 Ago 2015 às 01:18)




----------



## TiagoLC (14 Ago 2015 às 03:02)

Boas!
Alguém me poderia explicar, de forma simples, de que forma é que o El niño afeta Portugal?


----------



## GabKoost (14 Ago 2015 às 07:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Alguém me poderia explicar, de forma simples, de que forma é que o El niño afeta Portugal?



Por norma tende a criar invernos frios e secos no Norte da Europa e Húmidos no Sul como é o caso de Portugal.

Nota que o El Niño impacta mais nas áreas do pacífico pois este fenómeno consiste no aquecimento de águas deste oceano levando a que fortes tempestades sejam verificadas.

Na Europa este evento tem portanto menos força. No entanto, para Portugal, acho que é bastante bom quando, de facto, a precipitação sobe acima da média. Deus sabe o quanto certas regiões do país precisam dela.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Ago 2015 às 08:55)

Orion disse:


> http://www.esrl.noaa.gov/psd/map/clim/sst_olr/el_nino_anim.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assim sendo, à primeira vista, o El Niño que está a ocorrer é o mais semelhante ao El Niño de 1982/1983. Não me recordo se esse outuno/inverno foi chuvoso, mas sei que o inverno foi gélido e com o maior nevão que me recordo na minha região. Vamos ver o que nos reserva o tempo para o outono e o inverno e termina com a seca que afecta o nosso país.


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2015 às 18:38)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Assim sendo, à primeira vista, o El Niño que está a ocorrer é o mais semelhante ao El Niño de 1982/1983. Não me recordo se esse outuno/inverno foi chuvoso, mas sei que o inverno foi gélido e com o maior nevão que me recordo na minha região. Vamos ver o que nos reserva o tempo para o outono e o inverno e termina com a seca que afecta o nosso país.



De memória, notáveis no ano 82/83 foi a tempestade de 5 a 8 de Novembro de 82 e o frio e neve de Fevereiro de 83. Mas penso que a maior repercussão desse El Niño terá sido no outono de 83, com as tempestades e trovoadas que começaram no dia 25 de Outubro (o ano foi de seca no sul até essa data) e continuaram por um dos Novembros mais chuvosos de sempre aqui por Lisboa e Algarve. Culminando na histórica tempestade de chuva de 18 a 20 de Novembro, em especial na região da Grande Lisboa e região Oeste e catastróficas inundações.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Ago 2015 às 16:41)

StormRic disse:


> De memória, notáveis no ano 82/83 foi a tempestade de 5 a 8 de Novembro de 82 e o frio e neve de Fevereiro de 83. Mas penso que a maior repercussão desse El Niño terá sido no outono de 83, com as tempestades e trovoadas que começaram no dia 25 de Outubro (o ano foi de seca no sul até essa data) e continuaram por um dos Novembros mais chuvosos de sempre aqui por Lisboa e Algarve. Culminando na histórica tempestade de chuva de 18 a 20 de Novembro, em especial na região da Grande Lisboa e região Oeste e catastróficas inundações.



Obrigado @StormRic por essa análise, pois os meus 5/6 anos de então não me permitem mais recordações do que as dos nevões em fevereiro de 1983


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2015 às 13:01)

http://visao.sapo.pt/el-nio-de-2015...ordes-e-enlouquecer-o-tempo-outra-vez=f828104


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2015 às 22:22)

Comparando, os anos de El Nino, mais intensos como o artigo que eu coloquei no post anterior, anos 1972/73; 1982/83 e 1997/98.

Fui à procura desses anos, na base de dados do SNIRH e a nível de precipitação no Algarve, é muito reticente, a estação é de São Brás de Alportel. A média de São Brás de Alportel deve rondar os 700/800 mm ao ano, ou mesmo superior. 

Dados do ano hidrológico:

1972/73: 724.0 mm ( ocorreu em Outubro, Dezembro, Janeiro e Maio, todos os restantes meses foram bastante abaixo da média)

1982/83: 424.1 mm ( ocorreu precipitação na média em Novembro, Fevereiro e Abril, restantes meses bastante abaixo da média) - considerado ano seco

1997/98: 1146.8 mm (entre Outubro e Fevereiro caíram 902.2 mm, Setembro de 1998 teve mais de 100 mm)

Por isso, nos 3 anos com o El nino forte, 1 foi seco, 1 normal e 1 chuvoso. 

Resumindo e concluindo, o próximo vai desempatar isto.


----------



## Orion (16 Ago 2015 às 22:50)

Peru has declared a 60-day state of emergency in towns in 14 regions to brace for possible damage from the climate pattern El Nino in the rainy season, state media reported Sunday.

Peru has forecast a "moderate to strong" El Nino in the winter season and has not ruled out an extraordinary event in the summer, which begins in December in the southern hemisphere.

http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/07/05/us-peru-elnino-idUKKCN0PF0TM20150705


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2015 às 22:15)

*Effects of El Niño on world weather*

http://www.knmi.nl/research/global_climate/enso/effects/


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2015 às 22:38)

*El Niño set to strengthen further*

http://www.ecmwf.int/en/about/media-centre/news/2015/el-niño-set-strengthen-further


----------



## Natur Algarve (18 Ago 2015 às 23:12)

Boa noite, apos uma olhada pela maior parte dos sites com modelos de previsao e quantificação do El Nino creio que basicamente todos apontam para um El Nino moderado a forte com o seu auge entre meados de Novenbro e Dezembro com valores quantificados entre 2 a 3 consoante os sites. Neste momento seu valor esta nos 1.9 . Em termos de efeitos aqui na P.I. nao existe uma causa efeito na P.I. sendo que tanto temos tido anos secos como mais chuvosos.
Quanto a esse valor apresentado de 1100 mm aqui no Algarve esse valor nao foi em 97/98 mas sim em 96/97 sendo que 97/98 ate creio ter sido um ano seco.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Ago 2015 às 10:22)

Orion disse:


> *El Niño set to strengthen further*
> 
> http://www.ecmwf.int/en/about/media-centre/news/2015/el-niño-set-strengthen-further



@Orion os artigos que surgem na notícia também são bastante interessantes:

http://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/full/10.1175/JCLI-3277.1

http://www.atmos.washington.edu/~davidc/ATMS211/articles_optional/El_Nino_cost.pdf

Destaco este último pois, segundo o relatório relativo ao evento de 1997/98, o El Niño traz mais vantagens do que desvantagens para os Estados Unidos.





Será que, após estes 15 anos de temperaturas sempre a subir a nível global, o próximo evento irá ser "tão positivo"??


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Ago 2015 às 10:34)

http://www.businessinsider.com/el-nino-2015-bruce-lee-2015-weather-science-california-drought-2015-8

El Niño "Bruce Lee"???? WTF!!!!
Acho que os media americanos andam a ver demasiados filmes...


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 14:02)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Será que, após estes 15 anos de temperaturas sempre a subir a nível global, o próximo evento irá ser "tão positivo"??



Supostamente sim. Os EUA beneficiam porque a Califórnia, principal estado agrícola, tende a receber chuvas intensas. A seca já dura há 4 anos:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...5d3b8b0e4b055a6dab1f07b?kvcommref=mostpopular

Boa parte daquele estado é deserto ou recebe pouca chuva. Já tiveram alguma mas não é o suficiente:

http://www.weather.com/storms/hurri...at-july-2015-tropical-storm-hurricane-dolores

E também:



> *4. Do El Niño episodes lead to adverse impacts only?*
> Fires in southeast Asia, droughts in eastern Australia, flooding in Peru often accompany El Niño events. Much of the media coverage on El Niño has focused on the more extreme and negative consequences typically associated with the phenomenon. To be sure, the impacts can wreak havoc in some developing and developed countries alike, but El Niño events are also associated with reduced frequency of Atlantic hurricanes, warmer winter temperatures in northern half of U.S., which reduce heating costs, and plentiful spring/summer rainfall in southeastern Brazil, central Argentina and Uruguay, which leads to above-average summer crop yields.





> *6. The stronger the El Niño/La Niña, the stronger the impacts, and vice versa, right?*
> Current forecasts show that a weak-to-moderate El Niño is likely to develop by mid-autumn 2014. Does this mean we should expect weak-to-moderate impacts? Not necessarily. The important point to remember is that ENSO shifts the odds of some regions receiving less or more rainfall than they usually do, but it doesn’t guarantee this will happen. For example, scientists expected the very strong El Niño of 1997/98–which triggered wildfires in Indonesia and flooding and crop loss in Kenya – to also increase the chances of below-normal summer rainfall in India and South Africa, but this didn’t happen. On the other hand, India did experience strong rainfall deficiencies during a much weaker El Niño in 2002, and severe drought during the moderate El Niño of 2009-2010. So, while there is a slight tendency for stronger El Nino/La Niña events to have stronger impacts, many exceptions may be expected.



http://iri.columbia.edu/news/eight-misconceptions-about-el-nino/

Ver-se-á:



> For Europe, wind storm tracks are more strongly related to another regional climate phenomenon called the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO), which represents fluctuations in the gradient in atmospheric pressure between the Azores and Iceland. A positive NAO phase leads to more extreme wind storms in northern Europe. La Niña and NAO are not independent however, as La Niña tends to drive positive winter NAO, and an enhanced effect is possible during La Niña years. El Niño favours negative winter NAO, and thus colder temperatures in Northern Europe in late winter. The physical mechanism linking ENSO and Europe is gradually being uncovered with the stratosphere now thought to play an important role in conveying the ENSO influence.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2015 às 14:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por isso, nos 3 anos com o El nino forte, 1 foi seco, 1 normal e 1 chuvoso.



Não esquecer que este ano a coisa está mais violenta que já alguma vez se viu. Aquelas águas quentes todas no norte do Pacifico no inverno poderão vir a dar imensas cheias em todo o leste americano e mesmo chegar ao sul da Europa, se houver NAO negativa isto vai ser duplamente gravoso, a Califórnia está em seca já faz 4 anos, cheias de grande magnitude poderão facilmente ocorrer.


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2015 às 14:53)

"Os dados que temos indicam que é o El Niño mais forte desde 1997, mas, obviamente, os modelos climáticos só podem prever o que acontecerá nos próximos meses, por isso temos que ser cautelosos", disse à BBC Mundo William Patzert, especialista em clima do Laboratório de Propulsão a Jato da Nasa (JPL, na sigla em inglês) e um dos mais importantes estudiosos do El Niño dos EUA.

"Para que alcance uma intensidade parecida com o período de 1997-1998, é preciso que ocorram duas coisas. Primeiro, nos próximos meses é preciso haver um abrandamento significativo dos ventos alísios de leste para oeste no Pacífico."

"Se isto acontecer, veremos uma transferência dramática de calor das águas do oeste do Pacífico para as do Pacífico central e oriental. É nestas condições que se podem alterar os padrões de temperatura e precipitações em todo o planeta", disse Patzert, que garante que o fenômeno deste ano tem potencial para ser o "El Niño Godzilla", devido à sua intensidade.

*Cinco maneiras pelas quais o El Niño pode alterar o clima do planeta
*
http://www.bbc.com/portuguese/noticias/2015/08/150817_el_nino_mudancas_clima_fn


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Ago 2015 às 15:08)

Orion disse:


> Supostamente sim. Os EUA beneficiam porque a Califórnia, principal estado agrícola, tende a receber chuvas intensas. A seca já dura há 4 anos:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...5d3b8b0e4b055a6dab1f07b?kvcommref=mostpopular
> 
> ...














À primeira vista há algumas semelhanças. Inclusive uma NAO negativa mais significativa do que em 1997. 
Off-topic: interessante a anomalia positiva do mar Árctico... Para muitos governantes não existem alterações climáticas...  Das duas, uma: ou são daltónicos  ou então não entendem o porquê da cor preta nos mapas


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Ago 2015 às 15:17)

Orion disse:


> "Os dados que temos indicam que é o El Niño mais forte desde 1997, mas, obviamente, os modelos climáticos só podem prever o que acontecerá nos próximos meses, por isso temos que ser cautelosos", disse à BBC Mundo William Patzert, especialista em clima do Laboratório de Propulsão a Jato da Nasa (JPL, na sigla em inglês) e um dos mais importantes estudiosos do El Niño dos EUA.
> 
> "Para que alcance uma intensidade parecida com o período de 1997-1998, é preciso que ocorram duas coisas. Primeiro, nos próximos meses é preciso haver um abrandamento significativo dos ventos alísios de leste para oeste no Pacífico."
> 
> ...



*4 - Europa*
"Na Europa, nos anos em que o El Niño é forte, ocorreram invernos muito frios no leste do continente e também no oeste da Rússia", disse Patzert.





O El Niño pode provocar invernos menos rigorosos na América do Norte e mais frios no leste da Europa
Segundo o especialista, "um bom exemplo são dois dos Ninõs mais importantes registrados nos últimos dois séculos: o de 1812 e o de 1941".

"Estes foram precisamente os invernos em que as tropas de Napoleão e Hitler foram derrotadas. Por isso gosto de dizer que nenhum Exército os derrotou, foi o El Niño."

Afinal, o Napoleão e o Hitler tiveram foi azar com o tempo... Não consultavam o Meteopt


----------



## lserpa (21 Ago 2015 às 16:41)




----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2015 às 17:16)

*These Countries Could Get Hit Hard by El Niño*

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-27/these-countries-could-get-hit-hard-by-el-ni-o


----------



## Thomar (31 Ago 2015 às 21:24)

Desconhecia a importância da pressão atmosférica entre Darwin e o Taiti.




> *
> EL NIÑO TERÁ O EFEITO MAIS DEVASTADOR DAS ÚLTIMAS DUAS DÉCADAS*
> 
> Em 1997, o El Niño teve a sua versão mais destruidora e dramática de sempre e tornou-se conhecido de todo o globo, numa altura em que a internet já existia em muitas casas e os canais por cabo multiplicavam-se a cada mês.
> ...



Fonte: http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/08/...ito-mais-devastador-das-ultimas-duas-decadas/


----------



## camrov8 (31 Ago 2015 às 21:57)

Thomar disse:


> Desconhecia a importância da pressão atmosférica entre Darwin e o Taiti.
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/08/...ito-mais-devastador-das-ultimas-duas-decadas/



Ora ou sou eu ou este texto não me cheira bem, Do que sei o El niño não tem propriamente a ver com o aquecimento do pacifico em geral. O no panorama normal as águas na costa sul americana são frias e quentes na costa este da Austrália, o que acontece é que durante o el niño há uma inversão térmica e no sul da América a agua aquece e acontece o contrario no outro lado, esta mudança é catastrófica pois os peixes fogem da agua quente e deixando a industria pesqueira a nora , com o aumento da humidade aparecem as chuvadas e alterações dos padrões normais


----------



## Norther (31 Ago 2015 às 23:07)

http://www.dw.com/pt/entenda-por-que-el-niño-será-especialmente-forte-em-2015/a-18680516


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 19:59)

The 2015 El Niño is now the strongest El Niño since 1997–98. The tropical Pacific Ocean and atmosphere are fully coupled, with sea surface temperatures well above El Niño thresholds, consistently weak trade winds, and a strongly negative Southern Oscillation Index. Weekly tropical Pacific Ocean temperature anomalies (i.e. difference from normal) in the central Pacific are now at their highest values since 1997–98, though still remain more than half a degree below the peak observed during 1997–98.

http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/enso/


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Set 2015 às 10:38)

https://www.wmo.int/pages/prog/wcp/wcasp/documents/WMO_ENSO_Sep15_Eng.pdf

https://www.wmo.int/pages/prog/wcp/wcasp/documents/WMO_ENSO_Sep15_Esp.pdf

«Actualmente no Oceano Pacífico tropical está a desenvolver-se um evento de "El Niño forte e maduro" segundo o que informa a WMO. A maioria dos modelos internacionais com a previsão da evolução climática sugerem que este evento de 2015/2015 ainda poderá intensificar-se mais no final do ano.

As previsões dos modelos e as opiniões dos peritos sugerem que as temperaturas das águas superficiais, na parte central e oriental do Pacífico tropical, aumentem provavelmente 2ºC acima do normal, pelo que este evento irá converter-se um dos quatro eventos mais fortes de "El Niño" desde 1950 (1972/73, 1982/83 e 1997/98).»


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2015 às 14:42)

The current El Nino phenomenon, a global weather pattern known to wreak havoc every few years, should last until spring and likely become one of the strongest on record, forecasters said Thursday.

That expected strength makes El Nino likely to peak in late fall or early winter and bring more precipitation than normal to the drought-stricken southwestern United States, the US Climate Prediction Center said.

"At this point it could be one of the three strongest El Ninos we have seen," Mike Halpert, deputy director of the center, told reporters.

Between June and August, average sea surface temperatures in affected regions were the third-warmest since record keeping began, the center said, behind 1987 and 1997.

*"In any measure, 1997 was still stronger than we are seeing right now," said Halpert.*

Forecasters placed the likelihood at 95 percent that this El Nino, in which warmer Pacific waters cause changes to global weather circulation, will last until spring.

And it placed the likelihood that the southwestern US states will see much-needed wetter-than-normal winters between 33 and 60 percent, depending on region.

But Halpert said the most reliable prediction they have regarding El Nino's impacts is that the Gulf of Mexico and bordering regions will have a wetter than normal winter.

"At this point we have fairly high probability for that," he said.

It is also expected to contribute to warmer than average temperatures in Alaska, Canada, and the northern, western and central United States.

Halpert noted that savings on heating bills would be welcome in places like North Dakota.

"El Nino actually is good for some parts of the country," he said. "They have done studies showing the US is one of the big winners economically regarding El Nino."

Due to its associated changes in sea surface temperatures, El Nino is expected to contribute to a below-normal hurricane season in the Atlantic and above-normal in the central and eastern Pacific.

http://phys.org/news/2015-09-fed-el...content=ctgr-item&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Set 2015 às 08:57)

Já há nova previsão do El Niño:
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/enso_advisory/ensodisc.pdf

Em algumas zonas há variações positivas de 6ºC nas águas sub superficiais (0-300m)


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2015 às 21:04)

> *Britain braced for long, snowy winter as strongest El Nino since 1950 expected*


*
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wea...as-strongest-El-Nino-since-1950-expected.html*



> However this particular El Nino – known as a Modiki – does appear to be causing concern.
> 
> “The latest indication suggests in may be starting to move westwards and cooling near the South American coast,” said Leon Brown, Chief Meteorologist at The Weather Channel. "This is then called a Modiki type El Nino with warm sea surface temperatures in the mid Pacific.
> 
> “If that happens then the impact may shift the jet stream and give us a greater risk of a colder negative North Atlantic Oscillation this winter, which usually brings us colder winters.”



Poderá ser um inverno seco para o sul de Pt continental:

http://www.jamstec.go.jp/frcgc/research/d1/iod/enmodoki_home_s.html.en

Noutros locais, se isto acontecer, a Califórnia irá continuar a secar. O degelo na Antártida poderá ser bastante significativo.


----------



## Iceberg (16 Set 2015 às 09:24)

*A tempestade de chuva de ontem foi notável para a altura do ano em que estamos*. Quantidades muito significativas de precipitação na parte ocidental da Península Ibérica, incluindo parte da meseta espanhola, já bem no interior.

Estamos perante um «El Niño» dos mais fortes das últimas décadas, pelo que espero mais eventos severos nos próximos meses, sejam chuvas torrenciais, frios severos ou a continuação de períodos de seca prolongados. Tem sido assim noutros eventos passados, este não será exceção, o aquecimento das águas do Pacífico oriental acaba por alterar a circulação global da atmosfera, que tem implicações nos padrões meteorológicos a nível mundial.


----------



## hurricane (16 Set 2015 às 11:51)

Oxalá eles tenham razão! Adorava ter um Inverno megaaaaa frio e nevado aqui na Bélgica.


----------



## james (16 Set 2015 às 13:09)

Se não estou em erro , ha alguns anos de ocorrência de " El Nino "  com nevões a cotas muito baixas em Portugal .

Alguem me corrija se estou enganado , mas penso que os mais importantes nevões dos últimos anos , a cotas muito baixas,  foram em anos de " El Nino " : 82/83,  86/87, 93/94,2005/2006 e 2008/2009/2010


----------



## GabKoost (16 Set 2015 às 13:55)

james disse:


> Se não estou em erro , ha alguns anos de ocorrência de " El Nino "  com nevões a cotas muito baixas em Portugal .
> 
> Alguem me corrija se estou enganado , mas penso que os mais importantes nevões dos últimos anos , a cotas muito baixas,  foram em anos de " El Nino " : 82/83,  86/87, 93/94,2005/2006 e 2008/2009/2010



Metade ou mais dos anos aqui mencionados não foram anos de El Niño.

_"Since 2000, a number of El Niño events have been observed. El Niño events were observed in 2002–03, 2004–05, 2006–07 and 2009–10.[36] A strong El Niño has not occurred since 1997–98."_

De qualquer forma nevões a cotas baixas não deverão ser condicionado em Portugal por este fenómeno visto esse tendencialmente trazer tempo mais quente e húmido ao sul da Europa. Mais frio sim mas para a Europa do Norte.

Para além do ruído de fundo, o El Niño não é o maior influente do nosso clima ao contrário de no pacífico. Portanto, El Niño ou não El Niño, tudo depende de outros factores que podem ou não ser influenciados positivamente ou negativamente pelo El Niño.

Só em casos muito especiais (como por exemplo um ciclone sair da sua rota e ultrapassar as cadeias montanhosas asiáticas vindo depois a alterar o Jet Stream) é que o El Niño se transformaria no principal actor do nosso Inverno.


----------



## james (16 Set 2015 às 14:02)

GabKoost disse:


> Metade ou mais dos anos aqui mencionados não foram anos de El Niño.
> 
> _"Since 2000, a number of El Niño events have been observed. El Niño events were observed in 2002–03, 2004–05, 2006–07 and 2009–10.[36] A strong El Niño has not occurred since 1997–98."_
> 
> ...





Eu não disse que o " El Nino " influencia de forma decisiva o nosso clima , apenas referi isso como curiosidade .

Pelo menos , em 83 penso que foi de " El Nino " , e dos mais fortes ( e os nevões foram históricos ) .

De qualquer forma , penso que muita confusão e desinformação nesta matéria , ainda a pouco tempo ouvi uma meteorologista a dizer que o " El Nino " influencia o nosso clima  em períodos regulares  de 4/5 anos , embora os seus efeitos sejam irregulares e conjugados com outros fatores .

De resto , pessoalmente e olhando a previsão sazonal , acho que poderemos ter um outono / inverno chuvoso , em especial a partir de novembro .

Se a tendencia e para temperatura acima da media , tem que estar relacionado com uma corrente de SO  , humida e aquecida pela Corrente de Golfo .

Pelo menos no Norte , o clima e assim nessa época . Quando os invernos são secos , em regra a temperatura esta dentro da media ou abaixo ( mais frequente ) .


----------



## GabKoost (16 Set 2015 às 14:05)

james disse:


> Eu não disse que o " El Nino " influencia de forma decisiva o nosso clima , apenas referi isso como curiosidade .



Eu também não disse que tu disseste isso.

Apenas referi que o El Niño não tem a importância decisiva pelas nossas bandas do que se lhe tenta atribuir. Ou seja, os nevões que acontecem cá dificilmente são resultado de El Niños. Aliás, como disse, nem os especialistas são unânimes nas influências deste fenómeno na Europa pelo que, até existirem maior número de amostras estudadas, mais vale dizer que o El Niño não é determinante de nada no nosso continente.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (16 Set 2015 às 14:05)

Por mais quanto tempo se prevê que dure o El Nino?


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Set 2015 às 10:04)

jotajota disse:


> Por mais quanto tempo se prevê que dure o El Nino?



Em principio até à primavera de 2016, conforme os relatórios do NOAA. Para saber mais, pode consultar o link http://www.elnino.noaa.gov/forecast.html


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Set 2015 às 10:06)

http://querosaber.sapo.pt/ambiente/o-que-e-o-el-nino-e-como-nos-afeta

*"No hemisfério norte, as consequências do El Niño começam a ser sentidas com mais frequência ao longo do inverno. De que forma é que vai acontece, ainda não existem certezas." *

Tal como nós, A "Quero Saber" também não sabe.  Ao menos, são coerentes e não inventam


----------



## MeteoAlgarve (17 Set 2015 às 10:35)

Segundo li um El Nino Modoki tem tendencia a causar um aumento da temperatura na Europa e tempo seco no Mediterraneo. Caso seja um El Nino somente nomeadamente moderado tem tendencia a nos favorecer mais como por exemplo em 2009/2010. Um El Nino forte tem tendencia a reforcar o Jet stream mais a norte e tempo mais seco a sul. Contudo e apenas mais um factor entre outros que tambem sao importantes. De uma forma ou de outra todos estes efeitos apenas se denotam no inverno, seja aqui ou nos EUA. Pra finais de Novembro.


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2015 às 11:22)

> *What impact does 'El Nino' have on the weather over Europe?*
> The 'El Nino' phenomenon, or more strictly the _warm_ El Nino -Southern Oscillation (ENSO) event is coupled closely to remarkable shifts in weather patterns in the immediate Pacific basin, and adjacent areas: e.g. parts of North America. For example, it is clear that the altered distribution of warm/cold water across the equatorial Pacific is the _primary _reason why excessive rain can fall in places like Peru, and a general deficit of rainfall is experienced in Indonesia, parts of Australia and the Philippines. There is also a generally accepted link between a less-than-'normally' active Atlantic hurricane season and the notably warm event that characterises what has come to be called, THE El Nino.
> 
> It is becoming clear from recent studies that we can now rule out the 'No Effect' case: this leaves us with two options -
> ...






Boa sorte nisso de relacionar coisas localmente.
O forte Nino de 1997/98 trazem à memória episódios extremos de chuva no sul do país e Açores, no Outono.O de 1983 o famoso nevão em Fevereiro. Mas já o Inverno chuvoso de 2001 foi Nina. E já houve secas com Nino. Etc.

Mas deixo a tabela para se entreterem, a vermelha Nino, a azul Nina






http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/ensostuff/ensoyears.shtml












> *September 2015 El Niño Update and Q&A*
> Author:
> Emily Becker
> Thursday, September 10, 2015
> ...


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Set 2015 às 12:01)

http://www.weather.com/news/climate/news/strong-el-nino-noaa-update-september2015

Mais uma análise.


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2015 às 15:09)

Discussões semanais do evento:

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/enso_advisory/

Última publicação disponibilizada no passado dia 21:

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/lanina/enso_evolution-status-fcsts-web.pdf


----------



## Chingula (23 Set 2015 às 17:04)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Apesar de se saber que o El Niño influencia o clima de maneira global, em Portugal não há uma correlação significativa. Apenas nas regiões mais perto do fenómeno (América e Oceania) há uma ligação directa e evidente.
> 
> PS: Mas sempre seria um exercício interessante ir ver como foi o ano 1997 em Portugal e, caso se confirme o forte El Niño este ano, verificar se houve ou não semelhanças!


No ano de 1997 ocorreram temporais nos Açores e em Portugal Continental, de 17 a 27 de Outubro  e de 1 a 7 de Novembro...situações referenciadas em local próprio do Meteo.pt a precipitação em Monchique foi excepcional de 25 para 26 de Outubro.
Fenómenos da escala global (em meteorologia) afectam os fenómenos das outras escalas - sinóptica, mesoscala e escala local



Jorge_scp disse:


> Apesar de se saber que o El Niño influencia o clima de maneira global, em Portugal não há uma correlação significativa. Apenas nas regiões mais perto do fenómeno (América e Oceania) há uma ligação directa e evidente.
> 
> PS: Mas sempre seria um exercício interessante ir ver como foi o ano 1997 em Portugal e, caso se confirme o forte El Niño este ano, verificar se houve ou não semelhanças!


----------



## Chingula (23 Set 2015 às 17:20)

Não tenho duvidas que o fenómeno da escala global aqui referenciado, embora o nome se refira à época do Natal (historicamente assim referenciado) é um processo dinâmico devendo ser acompanhado durante todo o ano. O facto de cientificamente ainda não estar directamente relacionado com o nosso tempo (condições meteorológicas em Portugal), nem com o que se passa na Europa é interessante o relacionamento já comprovado com a actividade dos ciclones tropicais no Atlântico (em numero, intensidade e duração). ...antes dos temporais de 1997, recordo que se falava de intensa seca no país...


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2015 às 15:51)




----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Set 2015 às 10:06)

http://observador.pt/2015/09/29/ha-...lantico-causa-esta-nas-alteracoes-climaticas/

Estava a ler esta notícia e surgiu-me a dúvida: A NAO (North Atlantic Oscillation - Oscilação do Atlântico Norte - https://www.ipma.pt/pt/educativa/tempo.clima/index.jsp?page=clima.nao.xml) que normalmente ocorre durante os eventos do El Niño, não poderá ser a razão mais lógica para a diminuição da temperatura referida na notícia???


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2015 às 16:53)




----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Out 2015 às 15:43)

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/enso_advisory/ensodisc.pdf

Novo relatório do NOAA acerca do estado actual do El Niño


----------



## StormyAlentejo (13 Out 2015 às 09:51)

http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=4830601
Diz que vai ser dos piores!


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Nov 2015 às 16:11)

http://www.ecmwf.int/en/about/media-centre/news/2015/el-nino-approaches-peak-warming

O ECMWF lançou um novo artigo por causa do evento do El Niño, continuando a prever um evento muito forte, principalmente no Pacífico Central.


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2015 às 21:39)

https://wunderground.atavist.com/el-nino-forecast


----------



## hurricane (23 Nov 2015 às 09:41)

http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_t...ratures_hit_new_high_amid_record_el_nino.html


----------



## james (23 Nov 2015 às 09:57)

Se o " El nino " tem realmente alguma influência por cá,  está a trazer - nos um ano pouco chuvoso,  pouco tempestuoso e com temperaturas acima da média. 
E olhando para os modelos,  não estou a vislumbrar grandes mudanças neste padrão a médio prazo...


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Nov 2015 às 11:11)

james disse:


> Se o " El nino " tem realmente alguma influência por cá,  está a trazer - nos um ano pouco chuvoso,  pouco tempestuoso e com temperaturas acima da média.
> E olhando para os modelos,  não estou a vislumbrar grandes mudanças neste padrão a médio prazo...



@james, creio que o El Niño deste ano só irá produzir efeitos na Europa durante o inverno. Efectivamente deviam existir alterações, mais ou menos na linha do outono de 1997, mas temos de considerar que o aquecimento das águas do Pacífico está a ocorrer numa zona diferente do evento do El Niño de 1997/1998.

Comparando:






















Creio que a Oscilação do Atlântico Norte (https://www.ipma.pt/pt/educativa/tempo.clima/index.jsp?page=clima.nao.xml) também está a provocar alterações na posição do anticiclone dos Açores, já que a anomalia negativa na temperatura da água do mar centra-se mais a leste e a SW de Portugal, as temperaturas estão mais próximas do normal do que em Novembro de 1997.
O El Niño influencia o tempo em todo o mundo, mas também depende na área do Pacífico onde ocorre. Sinceramente só podemos esperar por alterações no próximo mês, pois creio que o anticiclone tem a "âncora" bem firme (com mais de 1040 hpa previstos) sobre os Açores. Só mesmo alguma cut-out mais forte do que a que ocorreu este fim de semana poderá animar o estado do tempo no continente. Por agora, ficamos à espera de melhores dias e a aguentar o vento de leste...


----------



## james (23 Nov 2015 às 12:09)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @james, creio que o El Niño deste ano só irá produzir efeitos na Europa durante o inverno. Efectivamente deviam existir alterações, mais ou menos na linha do outono de 1997, mas temos de considerar que o aquecimento das águas do Pacífico está a ocorrer numa zona diferente do evento do El Niño de 1997/1998.
> 
> Comparando:
> 
> ...




Esperemos que sim,  tem sido um ano demasiado monótono,  meteorologicamente falando.


----------



## hurricane (23 Nov 2015 às 14:44)

Será que vamos ter muita neve no centro europeu (Bélgica, Holanda, etc).?


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Dez 2015 às 10:58)

http://www.ecmwf.int/en/about/media-centre/news/2015/records-tumble-el-nino-peaks

O El Niño continua a bater recordes relativamente a 1983 e 1997. Não admira que o tempo esteja tão louco...


----------



## Orion (22 Dez 2015 às 13:04)

El Niño remains near its peak, with the tropical Pacific Ocean and overlying atmosphere consistent with a strong event. Models suggest the event will start to decline in 2016, but a return to ENSO-neutral is not likely until at least autumn.

Sea surface temperatures and cloud patterns near the Date Line remain well in excess of El Niño thresholds. The Southern Oscillation Index (SOI) has returned to El Niño levels following a brief period of neutral values. Below-surface ocean temperatures in the eastern tropical Pacific remain significantly warmer than average, but clearly some cooling has occurred in the past fortnight. Changes in the sub-surface are an important indicator, as the sub-surface plays a significant role in maintaining the strength and longevity of El Niño events.

http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/enso/


----------



## StormyAlentejo (30 Dez 2015 às 16:51)

http://observador.pt/2015/12/30/temperaturas-primavera-dezembro-culpa/

Um pouco preocupante o que pode acontecer no Ártico este inverno.


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2016 às 16:00)

A number of El Niño-Southern Oscillation (ENSO) indicators suggest that the 2015-16 El Niño has peaked in recent weeks. Tropical Pacific Ocean temperatures suggest this event is one of the top three strongest El Niño events of the past 50 years. Climate models suggest the 2015-16 El Niño will decline during the coming months, with a return to ENSO neutral likely during the second quarter of 2016.

In the central to eastern tropical Pacific Ocean, the sea surface and sub-surface have cooled in recent weeks, though temperatures remain at strong El Niño levels. In the atmosphere, the Southern Oscillation Index has eased to weak El Niño values. Recent bursts of westerly winds over the equatorial western Pacific may temporarily slow the decline of El Niño.

Based on the 26 El Niño events since 1900, around 50% have been followed by a neutral year, while 40% have been followed by La Niña. Models also suggest neutral and La Niña are equally likely for the second half of 2016, with a repeat El Niño the least likely outcome. Historically, the breakdown of strong El Niño events brings above average rainfall to parts of Australia in the first half of the year.

The Indian Ocean Dipole has little influence on Australian climate between December and April. However, Indian Ocean sea surface temperatures remain very much warmer than average across the majority of the basin. This basin-wide warmth may provide extra moisture for rain systems across Australia.

http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/enso/


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2016 às 01:06)

O El Nino não mostra sinais de abrandar:


----------



## Orion (10 Fev 2016 às 23:13)

*New insights from the stalled El Nino of 2014*

http://phys.org/news/2016-02-insigh...content=ctgr-item&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter


----------



## james (14 Out 2016 às 09:43)

Segundo o  jornal " Folha de São Paulo ",  o " Centro de previsão do clima " dos EUA  detectou um aumento significativo da possibilidade de ocorrência do fenómeno " La Nina " , na ordem dos 70 %,  no Hemisfério Norte nos próximos meses.

Os fenómenos  de " El Nino " seguido de " La Nina "  não ocorrem assim tantas vezes e, por cá, tenho a ideia que no passado desencadearam alguns fenómenos naturais severos, embora a sua influência por cá seja muito complexa e algo incerta, segundo os especialistas.
Acredito, a continuar assim, que se verifique uma grande incerteza nos modelos nos próximos meses.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Out 2016 às 10:26)

Qual é o impacto da La Niña na Europa e em Portugal?


----------



## james (14 Out 2016 às 10:30)

No " La Nina " de 2000/2001, por exemplo, tivemos " apenas " o inverno mais chuvoso das últimas décadas em Portugal.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Out 2016 às 11:49)

Terá sido no ano em que caiu a ponte de Hintze Ribeiro?


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Out 2016 às 11:59)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Terá sido no ano em que caiu a ponte de Hintze Ribeiro?



Nem mais @Flaviense21. Mais informação em http://pelanatureza.pt/ficheiros/analise_climatoria(1).pdf

Quanto à formação de La Niña, creio que é bem visível através desta imagem


----------



## hurricane (14 Out 2016 às 13:42)

E qual é o seu impacto na Europa por exemplo?


----------



## james (14 Out 2016 às 14:09)

Não sendo um especialista na área, a ideia que eu tenho é que o fenómeno " La nina" provoca um arrefecimento geral na Europa.  No entanto, e como o clima europeu é muito complexo e dependente de diversos factores, pode ocorrer tempo frio mas seco em vastas regiões e depressões sucessivas noutras.  E até pode acontecer não haver grande arrefecimento atmosférico ou quiçá até pode ocorrer ( o último significativo ocorreu em 2009/2010; aliás já há modelos a mostrar algumas semelhanças com esse inverno, com este  que se avizinha).
Com o " El Nino" aconteceu o oposto.  A Europa esteve com uma anomalia positiva na temperatura, mas não invalidou  a ocorrência de alguns períodos prolongados de chuva e frio em algumas regiões.


----------

